# Anyone using Digital Performer?



## jononotbono (Aug 22, 2018)

Just curious if anyone is using Digital Performer? I may have to learn it for a potential job and my main preferred DAW of choice is Cubase so I’m just wondering what the main differences are and any limitations between the two?

Track visibility, PLE, LE and Macros in Cubase are wonderful for templates but I’m not yet familiar with DP. 

Jono


----------



## cmillar (Aug 22, 2018)

Whether you're on a Mac or Windows (DP does both) the best place for indepth MOTU DP questions is at www.motunation.com 

(you'll find some pretty open minded discussions from very long-time users who use it daily in their pro work)


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 22, 2018)

DP is certainly more intuitive than {say} Logic (and perhaps others) and easier to learn/use strait away. The menus are laid out well and it can do just about anything. So the basics are pretty simple and you can always dig deeper and easily find out how to do something more specialized or involved. If you have to jump to a new DAW, it’s one of the easier ones to get up and running on (if such a thing can ever be easy.)


----------



## ResSerp (Aug 22, 2018)

Hope you're going to use it on a Mac. It's buggy on Windows, especially with larger projects.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 22, 2018)

Dave Connor said:


> DP is certainly more intuitive than {say} Logic (and perhaps others) and easier to learn/use strait away. The menus are laid out well and it can do just about anything. So the basics are pretty simple and you can always dig deeper and easily find out how to do something more specialized or involved. If you have to jump to a new DAW, it’s one of the easier ones to get up and running on (if such a thing can ever be easy.)



I suppose it's all down to each individual. I personally can't stand DP's GUI, and found it very unintuitive compared to Cubase and Logic. I'm sure it's a good DAW for some, I just didn't click with it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 22, 2018)

I got DP somewhere along the line and tried to love it, but I just can't. They are just way behind the curve on the GUI aspect. That being said it has some incredibly powerful features and if those features are important to you then you might be willing to put up with the 1990's gui.

The most interesting things to check out IMHO are:

The V-rack
Chunks
tempo calculation tools


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 22, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> I got DP somewhere along the line and tried to love it, but I just can't. They are just way behind the curve on the GUI aspect. That being said it has some incredibly powerful features and if those features are important to you then you might be willing to put up with the 1990's gui.
> 
> The most interesting things to check out IMHO are:
> 
> ...



And something I wish Cubase and Logic had....STREAMERS


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 22, 2018)

Yea that too! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 22, 2018)

For film work it's great! Totally different from Cubase though. They have a full function 30 day demo. Download that and get going. Chunks, streamers are awesome.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 22, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I suppose it's all down to each individual. I personally can't stand DP's GUI, and found it very unintuitive compared to Cubase and Logic. I'm sure it's a good DAW for some, I just didn't click with it.


That is the universal criticism of DP and a fair one. I work in the graphic editor for the most part and although there are GUI issues there (too small cc menu options) the display is sizable to whatever and all the basic functions (and easy customizable commands) make it easy to use and work very quickly. It’s what you’re used to obviously.

My point is in answer to _being required to use it _- nothing to be concerned about and hardly prohibitively difficult.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 22, 2018)

DP's GUI has many basic graphical design problems such as tiny fonts, etc...but that is the least of the problems. There are usability issues with the way the GUI has evolved over time. No midi regions, for example. That alone is a deal breaker for me, some others may not care. There are actually lots of in-elegant things about DP's UI. They themed it at least and that makes it easier to look at if you're just sitting there staring at it, but when you start to actually use it...sorry...its clunky and has simply not evolved with the times like other products have.

My perception about DP is that its audio engineering oriented... an audio engineer will appreciate so many little details about it that are often not found on other DAW's. I guess it would be great for post production, for example due to the way it works. As a musician I find other DAW's so much more musically intuitive. But that's just me, I'm sure some composers here that use DP will pipe in and say its the bees knees for them and power to them, it really does come down to personal preference.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 22, 2018)

As @Dave Connor mentioned, at least it's user-friendly enough to get going as a temporary DAW.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 22, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> As @Dave Connor mentioned, at least it's user-friendly enough to get going as a temporary DAW.


Right. If someone asked me about getting their first DAW I probably wouldn't recommend DP (or Logic being somewhat familiar with it.) Perhaps Cubase is what I would suggest. But that isn't the question here. If someone is going to get or lose a gig contingent upon using DP, it isn't in any way a mind-numbing process to get up and running on it. It actually is pretty straight forward in it's basic functions and might be one of the easier programs to learn in a hurry.


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 22, 2018)

ResSerp said:


> Hope you're going to use it on a Mac. It's buggy on Windows, especially with larger projects.



I just moved to PC and the DP bugs are manageable, if irritating. One thing that's unmanageable, if you work in surround, is that it will not load third-party surround VSTs. MOTU has told me they are going to update their online descriptions about this (no mention of this incompatibility when I switched over) and that the problem will be fixed when DP implements VST3, which I was told will be in the next update.

Def use the V-rack with chunks. You can load an entire feature in one file and switch between cues in no time at all.


----------



## chibear (Aug 22, 2018)

Just in the process of getting used to DP. You didn't mention if you are a Mac or Windows user. I'm the latter and what Motu did was just port the Mac program over to the Windows, including Mac conventions, so if, for instance, you want close or resize a window, the buttons are "in the wrong place". I agree with the comments about the UI. I have had to use Windows Magnifier on major portions of the screen until I instinctively knew upon what I was clicking (22" monitor; will be upgrading to 32"). Also, at least in my mind, none of the menus are very intuitive, especially right-click, sending me back to the 900+ page manual to mine for information.

That being said, areas I thought I would have difficulty with (routing for instance) are no problem. So much power under the hood that I know I will constantly be going back and streamlining my workflow for years to come.....and the MIDI editing tools are first rate, even considering the visibility issues mentioned above, with the only aspect I am having issue with, the tiny velocity markers.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for everyone’s insight into DP. I shall try out the demo before buying it and hopefully won’t take too long to get up to speed with it! I will start by using it with OSX but will look at it on PC as well.

Chunks seems very interesting and highly useful. As do streamers (I am familiar with streamers using Videoslave).


----------



## JohnG (Aug 22, 2018)

I use it, @jononotbono 

It does everything, at least the Mac version does. While of course anyone can form a view, I find that sometimes people who float criticisms of DP, Cubase, Logic, etc. are basing opinions on long-ago versions, so that the perceived shortcomings have been addressed.


----------



## cmillar (Aug 22, 2018)

Another DP user here, for 20 years now.

I'm so used to it, and of course have been using some of my own key commands, that I can almost do some MIDI recording with my eyes closed....bing bang boom.....record.....bing bang boom....record.... (you can get very fast with it)

As everyone says, it's what you get used to.

GUI? 

Whatever....I find some of the other DAW's 'too pretty' and that they don't feel like 'workhorses.' I mean, you can customize your screen colors in DP if you want, and you can enlarge the track views in the arrange windows if you feel like you'd like to see larger type. There might be a few complaints, but nothing to lose sleep about. 

I've never found DP to be lacking for any musical or audio need, and in fact there are still many aspects of the program that I barely ever use for most of my MIDI and/or audio recording.... it's got a built-in looper (Polar), great audio pitch correction, excellent audio plugins, guitar efx plugins, etc.....they're there if you need them.

Honestly, you could just buy DP and not buy any plugins if you're just doing very straight ahead work or just recording MIDI tracks. Great IR reverb plugin and nice delays and limiting/compression plugs. Basic 'meat and potatoes' plugins.

And....the audio sound of any finished project sounds excellent.. very surprising and eye/ear opening to people.


----------



## Noiseguild (Aug 23, 2018)

The chunks in DP are, for me at least, the real 'can't live without' feature. I remember trying out Logic for the first time and being astonished it didn't feature these. When working on a set of themes for a score for instance you can keep a lot of versions of the music, including all automation, tempo maps and whatever, available within one file. Instrument racks are quite handy, especially for keeping one set of VI's for all your chunks/sequences, but for me since Vienna Ensemble appeared, which does something similar, hardly get used.

There's also a neat 'clippings' feature. You can drag anything (notes from multiple tracks, a group of fx plugins. etc) onto a global clippings window and drag it onto a destination in any other file or chunk you open afterwards.

I also use Logic and ableton live but DP is unbeatable for composing tasks.

Weaknesses:
Included fx and VI's are ok but far from the quality available in Logic, Live and Cubase.
Songs (combinations of chunks ) don't really work.
GUI is not a strong point.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 23, 2018)

Noiseguild said:


> The chunks in DP are, for me at least, the real 'can't live without' feature. I remember trying out Logic for the first time and being astonished it didn't feature these. When working on a set of themes for a score for instance you can keep a lot of versions of the music, including all automation, tempo maps and whatever, available within one file. Instrument racks are quite handy, especially for keeping one set of VI's for all your chunks/sequences, but for me since Vienna Ensemble appeared, which does something similar, hardly get used.



Thankfully Logic has something similar now, called Track Alternatives.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 23, 2018)

In fairness, DP chunks are still special. A chunk is an entire multi track sequence. And you can then build up another sequence using chunks.

So for example you can have one project file for an entire film project. You create a sequence, starting at beat 1 for a particular cue. You can create another sequence also starting at beat 1, but different intended smpte time, as cue 2, etc all within a single project file. Then if desired you can stitch them all together into one long final sequence by using each sequence as a “chunk”.

There are a lot of creative things that can be done with them.

Logic does have the arrangement track concept but it’s not as good as dp chunks.

On the other hand dp doesn’t have midi regions, which I hate


----------



## benmrx (Aug 23, 2018)

Last version of DP I used was 7.2 I think..., so maybe some of this has changed. And as of course... this is just IMO.

[EDIT]If you’re looking to learn DP to be an assistant or similar, and you already know Cubase, Logic, PT, etc, it shouldn’t take long to get going. Though, like most programs it has some unique twists once you start digging in.[\EDIT]

First the pros:
1) Audio editing is spot on. VERY similar to Pro Tools. Extremely efficient.
2) As others have mentioned, chunks and V-Racks are what really sets DP apart from the crowd. I really wish Cubase had this. (and no.., it's not like 'track versions' or 'playlists' etc.)
3) Speaking of, the way DP handles playlists is also fantastic.

Cons:
1) The big, HUGE, show stopping problem I had with DP was the grid. There is *NO ABSOLUTE grid* in DP, there is *ONLY a RELATIVE grid*. This made editing an absolute nightmare for me. There's a long thread over at Motunation from a few years ago. FYI.. It gets a little heated. It basically means that if a note is currently NOT on the grid, you CAN'T just slide it and have it snap to the grid. It will ALWAYS stay in the same relative position to the grid. If a note is NOT on the grid, and you want to put it SMACK ON the grid, you HAVE to use the quantize window. Which you then have to set up for what ever it is your doing....., 16th notes, triplets, etc. Just checked, and it seems this is still the way DP functions. Why they haven't implemented a relative/absolute switch like EVERY OTHER DAW ON THE PLANET is mystifying to me.
2) IMO, you need to put a giant magnifying glass over your screen as the graphics and fonts are sooooooooo tiny. Problematically small.
3) There is nothing like the PLE in Cubase. There _is_ a somewhat similar function to the MIDI logical editor..., but it's not nearly as powerful or intuitive.
4) The interface/GUI layout drove me crazy.
5) No such thing as a dedicated 'Instrument Track' that combines a VST with MIDI. You always need a dedicated MIDI track that's routed into a dedicated channel hosting your VST.

My general feeling is that DP is a fantastic DAW for people that DON'T need to go in and do a bunch of MIDI editing. If you've got great keyboard chops, and you're more they type to just play everything in..., maybe tweak a note or CC here and there then DP is great. However, if you're the type that likes to really dig into your editing, hone in on extremely specific bits of data, build different views for what you like to see, build macros, etc. then DP might drive you bonkers.

IMO, DP feels like a program for 'classically trained composers' that play everything in, and don't do much editing...., which is certainly not a bad thing...., but something to be aware of. I do think it's a fairly easy program to get going with though. So, if you know Cubase, Logic, Pro Tools or any other major/modern DAW it won't take you long to get up to speed in DP.

EDIT: Notice the screenshot I took, which is from April of this year. Take special note to the 3rd bit about having multiple beat divisions, and how that plays into editing note lengths.

EDIT 2: Here's another screenshot. MAYBE this was fixed in v8?..., but it wasn't ever documented as this has been noted as an 'easter egg' find.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 23, 2018)

In other words it’s a sophisticated evolution from a tape recorder.

I feel other daws have moved further beyond the tape recorder model.


----------



## stigc56 (Aug 23, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just curious if anyone is using Digital Performer? I may have to learn it for a potential job and my main preferred DAW of choice is Cubase so I’m just wondering what the main differences are and any limitations between the two?
> 
> Track visibility, PLE, LE and Macros in Cubase are wonderful for templates but I’m not yet familiar with DP.
> 
> Jono


Hi
I have followed you as a Cubase user for long time now, and I share your frustrations about Cubase, but I must say, although I also have tried very hard to make it work, I don't think DP will be an attractive alternative to Cubase. The chunks feature is VERY tempting, but to me it couldn't compensate for all the small distractions that I experienced. After my "affair" with DP I felt that I had waisted precious time and that I should have gone with Cubase from the beginning, and even on PC. The reason I write this is that I'm now kind of forced to work a little in DP because I do some work with a company in US, and they use it. But wow it's difficult to adapt to.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't think he's looking for an alternative to Cubase, he's just wondering how steep the learning curve will be if he needs to use it for an upcoming production.


----------



## stigc56 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I don't think he's looking for an alternative to Cubase, he's just wondering how steep the learning curve will be if he needs to use it for an upcoming production.


Yes I saw that AFTER posting. Sorry!


----------



## arcy (Aug 24, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> My perception about DP is that its audio engineering oriented



Not at all. Digital Performer is primarily film composer oriented. See its video on YouTube: the 90% are composers interviews.
It was made for massive MIDI management. The *Tracks view* is well organized and was designed to manage big sessions, the *instant search* is useful, *V-rack* is a small Vienna Ensemble inside the DAW and you can create multiple v-racks (that you can enable or disable based on your needs) that are shared through the chunks. And *chunks* is the killer feature, for sure. Each chunk can be a different sequence, then in a project you can have various sequence, for example for films cues or songs (like Reaper sub-project but better IMHO).
About the GUI..well...is not kind like Logic, but better than Reaper!!  Anyway, this is a subjective opinion. Yep, some fonts are too small and in the sequence MIDI can be viewed only in notes mode, without region blocks. But, as I said, the main view is the Tracks one.
Chunks can be also used for different arrangements (like Arranger track in Cubase), and *you can save mixes* (for example if you want to share with your clients different mix to choose from). *Quickscribe* is powerful and now you can export in *music xml* and share your score with Sibelius and others.
I have both Cubase and DP and now I'm using Cubase for pop productions and DP for orchestral ones. My Cubase template based on Vienna Ensamble on the same PC causes high CPU usage, whereas the same template structure with the same loaded VIs based on DP and its v-racks use only the half one (thanks also to *Next-gen/Pre-gen* technology).
Furthermore, *guitar amp emulations* sounds very very well and the *Masterworks* collection plugin is beautiful (they are sold separately for any DAWs). And *the new Zinaptiq algorithm for pitch and time* is HUGE! You don't need anymore of third-party pitch correction plugin, IMHO.



Wolfie2112 said:


> Thankfully Logic has something similar now, called Track Alternatives.


Track alternative is the 1% of DP chunks 

Anyway, DP is composer oriented, for sure. It should be better don't compare DP with DAWs made for modern producers, live music and sound design.

My 2 cents


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 24, 2018)

arcy said:


> Track alternative is the 1% of DP chunks



How so? They both do the same thing, just in a different way.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 24, 2018)

For media projects like advertisements and film, I've used DP for several years. Only recently have I moved over to Logic but I still turn to DP for anything requiring sync to picture. It's rock solid.


----------



## arcy (Aug 24, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> then you might be willing to put up with the 1990's gui


Like Pro Tools and Reaper too. But yes, a restyling from MOTU should be appreciated...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 24, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> For media projects like advertisements and film, I've used DP for several years. Only recently have I moved over to Logic but I still turn to DP for anything requiring sync to picture. It's rock solid.



Yeah, this is encouraging. I'll try the demo out before buying it and write a few tracks with it to get familiar with it!


----------



## arcy (Aug 24, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> How so? They both do the same thing, just in a different way.


No Wolfie, you can ALSO use chunk as track versioning. But chunk is a more deep guy.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 24, 2018)

Chunks or more like nested sequences in Premiere or a 'pre-comp' in after effects then a playlist, track version or track alternative in DAWs.


----------



## arcy (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Leo Badinella (Aug 25, 2018)

I use and have been using DP since it was Performer. I must say I have never found something in another daw that I can't do in DP, and I am very accustomed to it. I have seen some A-list composers use it too, which is encouraging. I had to learn Logic for a gig and while it was good (imo) I went back to DP after that gig, I just feel at home there. Pro Tools and Cubase I have used too, for other gigs, or when I am working at other studios. I feel that in this day and age, all the major DAW's are pretty much even in usability. If you just want to use it for this one gig it will probably be a fast learn. Good luck with it.


----------



## brek (Aug 25, 2018)

Another thing I really appreciated about DP in my limited time using on a film score: editing multiple (10-50) MIDI tracks when conforming cues to new edits. In using Cubase for 20 years, I've yet to come across a workflow that doesn't make me want to pull my hair out every time I need to make structural changes to a cue (I'm open to suggestions!). I think DP has some sort of "fuzzy logic" in how it determines which MIDI region a note belongs to.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 25, 2018)

I tried demos of DP a couple of times, but it just didn’t click for me. Probably because I’ve been using Logic since Notator SL and Logic 1.0.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 26, 2018)

brek said:


> Another thing I really appreciated about DP in my limited time using on a film score: editing multiple (10-50) MIDI tracks when conforming cues to new edits. In using Cubase for 20 years, I've yet to come across a workflow that doesn't make me want to pull my hair out every time I need to make structural changes to a cue (I'm open to suggestions!). I think DP has some sort of "fuzzy logic" in how it determines which MIDI region a note belongs to.



Dp doesn’t have midi regions.


----------



## brek (Aug 26, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> Dp doesn’t have midi regions.



I was referring to what they call "MIDI phrases", but it was almost 10 years ago that I used it and might be looking back with rose tinted glasses.


----------



## OLB (Aug 27, 2018)

chibear said:


> the only aspect I am having issue with, the tiny velocity markers.



DP is very customisable but till a certain limit. The velocity dots are tiny indeed but there is a tweak for that in the themes!






(Sorry for the huge pic!)

Here are the files you need to overwrite in your theme: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ukq5z66gzzdyctg/cdDataCicn largest.zip?dl=0

How to: Open Themes folder in DP preferences -> Show package contents of your theme -> Contents -> Resources -> and then replace the PNG (and/or backup the original)

This is on Mac though, not sure how to do it on PC but should be similar. 

If you're geeky enough  you can alter all the colours of a theme yourself and edit png files to make it your own. 

@jononotbono You inspired me a while ago with your custom Cubase macros. Since DP doesn't have a macro system built in, I've created lots of them with Keyboard Meastro, it's fantastic. So thanks! All the best with the job.


----------



## arcy (Aug 27, 2018)

OLB said:


> The velocity dots are tiny indeed but there is a tweak for that in the themes!


Good job @OLB ! I didn't know that it could be possible! I'll try this night


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 27, 2018)

OLB said:


> @jononotbono You inspired me a while ago with your custom Cubase macros. Since DP doesn't have a macro system built in, I've created lots of them with Keyboard Meastro, it's fantastic. So thanks! All the best with the job.



You’re welcome! Never heard of Keyboard Maestro so I shall definitely look into that if I do get the job and become a DP user!


----------



## chibear (Aug 27, 2018)

OLB said:


> DP is very customisable but till a certain limit. The velocity dots are tiny indeed but there is a tweak for that in the themes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I'll have a look at the Mac vs PC files, but at least you've given me a point to start.


----------



## arcy (Aug 27, 2018)

Who uses DP on PC? there are some differences between PC and MAC in terms of bug, CPU etc...?


----------



## chibear (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm on a PC. Bugs encountered so far have been non-fatal.

The first run of the day, DP does not recognize my Asus Xonar STX. If I close the program and reopen it the Asus card is recognized.

Without fail DP crashes on exit. Sometimes I have to go into Task Manager to get rid of the remains, but then it will load fine again without a system restart. Also I have never lost data because of this.

Omnisphere 1 functions fine but the database for the sounds fails to find a lot of them. Works fine on my other DAWs including Mixcraft.

So far that's it.


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 27, 2018)

arcy said:


> Who uses DP on PC? there are some differences between PC and MAC in terms of bug, CPU etc...?



There's the incompatibility with 3rd-party surround plug-ins I mentioned above. Which is huge for me. DP's ProVerb and MasterWorks are no match for R2Surround or Solera. For my upcoming film, I either have to mix in PT, and I'm not really set up for that workflow, or learn Cubase...really quickly.

A couple bugs that affect me daily: 

1) If I want to quickly re-record an audio track, ctrl-Z is answered with a "Windows Error 32" notice, which I think means the program is still processing the audio that was just recorded. The workaround is to ctrl-S until the asterisk after the file name disappears. It'll actually re-appear, sometimes several times depending on the length of the take, but when it stops re-appearing, then it's safe to ctrl-Z without getting a "Windows Error 32." I do this rather than just create another take, especially with mix-downs. It's too dangerous to have several audio files similarly labeled.

2) When using 3rd-party plugins (I'm talking regular stereo here), the space bar won't work to play the sequence while your plugin window is active. You have to click on the main sequence window to be able to use the space bar (which is pointless by then since you could just click on the play icon). This is a problem when you're tweaking. You can't adjust a delay time (for example), hit the space bar to hear it, adjust, play, repeat. Instead, you have to actually click on the play icon. That's twice as much clicking than on a Mac. Space bar works fine on MAS plugins. 

Other than that, I was able to make the switch from Mac to PC pretty easily. Assuming the third-party surround plugin problem is fixed with a VST3 upgrade, I could see sticking with DP mainly because of the V-Rack/Chunks feature.


----------



## arcy (Aug 28, 2018)

jonathanprice said:


> I could see sticking with DP mainly because of the V-Rack/Chunks feature.


It makes sense.
Sometimes DAWS that was historically associated with only one operating system (like Cubase/Win and DP/Mac) has many bugs when ported in a new architecture.
Anyway, every DAW has bugs, especially Logic with Flex pitch, imprecise bounced track and other annoying issues, despite it is a Mac-only application.


----------



## arcy (Aug 28, 2018)

@jononotbono take a look at clippings feature in Digital Performer too. You can store whatever you want: MIDI phrases, audio clip, tracks, system folder and recall them when you want.
http://motu.com/products/software/performer/clippings.html


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 28, 2018)

arcy said:


> @jononotbono take a look at clippings feature in Digital Performer too. You can store whatever you want: MIDI phrases, audio clip, tracks, system folder and recall them when you want.
> http://motu.com/products/software/performer/clippings.html



That's a great feature. Can see that being very useful!


----------



## DS_Joost (Aug 28, 2018)

arcy said:


> Who uses DP on PC? there are some differences between PC and MAC in terms of bug, CPU etc...?



If you are on PC I would stay away as far as you can... it's a bug ridden mess with a slow unresponsive gui and crashes galore. I made a thread about it already. It's damn inexcusable the way it acts on PC, and so far, no steps in the right direction since version 8. On Mac it runs like a dream...

Edit: People talk about clippings? Crash on PC. Opening a new sequence? Crash on PC. Too many tracks? Crash on PC. I'm not joking, this is on a very well behaving system with no weak points in the chain. Every other program runs like a train on buttery rails.


----------



## arcy (Aug 28, 2018)

DS_Joost said:


> If you are on PC I would stay away as far as you can...


No, I have DP on the Mac and it works like a charm. I'm sorry that doesn't work well on PC. 
As I imagined, DP was born on Mac and works better on it.


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 28, 2018)

I've used DP for over thirty years. Is it perfect? no/ Are there bugs? yes. Can I get it to leap through hoops of fire? yes it's such a powerhouse DAW, I have used logic as well. It's fine, but for scoring a series DP has it crushed for MY workflow. Your results may vary....


----------



## Joe_D (Aug 28, 2018)

reddognoyz said:


> I've used DP for over thirty years.



First, I thought "geez, that's impossible!" Then I thought about it and realized that I started to use Performer v 1.xx (.41?) in early 1988, so I guess I'm there too.

I've tried to switch DAW's (long ago, even used Cubase primarily for more than a year), but I could never get as comfortable in another DAW. It's hard to separate the huge benefit of familiarity with your DAW from any comparative assessment of the relative strengths of one DAW vs. another. But I do use chunks and V-Racks all the time, and would sorely miss them.


----------

